# Live betting (09.05.2022)



## smartbet247com (May 9, 2022)

*Melbourne City 5-1 Wellington 53min
Over 10,5 corners @2,00
bet 3,50 (step 1)

Great individual strategies and tips only with us, if you want to get ahead and grow, come and visit us. Good luck everyone!
If you have any questions , ask them here or on the website. we work individually with a personal strategy for anyone who decides to trust us long term.
We start a new cycle in a few days, hurry to sign up.*
*www.smartbet247.com*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 9, 2022)

*Melbourne City loose.. 
============================
Bulleen Lions 2-0 Werribee Australia goals 80min
Over 2,5 goals ft @2,10
bet 7 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 9, 2022)

*Bulleen Lions 3-0 Werribee *
*Woon bank now 1004,20 *
*=============================
Thailand u23 0-0 Singapore u23 goals 16min
Over 1 asian goals ht @2,05
bet 3,50 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 9, 2022)

*Thailand u23 void ..
============================
Neroca 0-1 Churchil Brothers India goals 38min
Over 1,5 goals ht @2,70
bet 3,50 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 9, 2022)

*Neroca 0-2 Churchil Brothers*
*Woon bank now 1010,15 *
*=========================
El Seka 3-5 Porto Suez Egypt corners  60min
Over 11,5 corner ft @2,00
bet 3,50 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 9, 2022)

*El Seka looose.. 
====================
Qabala 0-0 Neftchi Baku Azerbaijan goals 22min
Over 0,5 goals ht @2,10
bet 7 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 9, 2022)

*Qabala looose.. 
=============================
Esteghlal Teheran 0-0 Padide Iran goals 34min
Over 0,5 goals ht @3,60
bet 14 (step 3)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 9, 2022)

*Esteghlal Teheran looose.. 
================================
 Elfsborg 0-1 Djurgarden Sweden corners 9min
Over 5 asian corner ht @2,00
bet 28 (step 4)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 9, 2022)

*Elfsborg loose.. 
========================
Girona 0-0 Tenerife goals Spain 24min
Over 0,5 goals ht @2,20
bet 60 (step 5)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 9, 2022)

*Girona 0-1 Tenerife *
*Woon bank now 1029,65 *
*===========================
Sheff Wed 0-0 Sunderland 52min
Over 1,5 goals ft @2,50
bet 3,50 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 9, 2022)

*Sheff Wed 1-1 Sunderland*
*Woon bank now 1034,85 *
*===========================
Univ.San Martin 4-2 Alianza Lima peru corners 19min
Over 9,5 corners ht @2,00
bet 3,50 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 9, 2022)

*Univ San Martin 6-4 Alianza Lima *
*Woon bank now 1038,35 *
*====================================
Penarol de San res 3-1 Juventud Argentina goals 76min
Over 4,5 goals ft @2,00
bet 3,50 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 9, 2022)

*Penarol de San res 3-2 Juventud *
*Woon bank now 1041,85 *
*======================================
Junior w 3-5 Llaneros w Columbia corners 36min
Over 9 asian corner ht @2,05
bet 3,50 (step1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 10, 2022)

*Junior w 3-7 Llaneros w *
*Woon bank now 1045,70 *
*=================================
Nofel Club 0-0 Warri Club Bangladesh goals 22min
Over 0,5 goals ht @2,10
bet 3,50 (step 1)

Great individual strategies and tips only with us, if you want to get ahead and grow, come and visit us. Good luck everyone!
If you have any questions , ask them here or on the website. we work individually with a personal strategy for anyone who decides to trust us long term.
We start a new cycle in a few days, hurry to sign up.*
*www.smartbet247.com*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 10, 2022)

*Nofel Club 2-2 Warri Club 
Wooon bank now 1049,55 
=============================
Estudiantes res lp 3-2 Gimnasia res corners Argentina 47min
Over 10,5 corner ft @2,10
bet 3,50 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 10, 2022)

*Estudiantes 6-5 Gimnasia corners 78min*
*Woon bank now 1053,40 *
*===========================
Shahid 0-0 Shohada Iran goals 68min
Over 0,5 goals ft @2,10
bet 3,50 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 10, 2022)

*Shahid 0-1 Shohada *
*Woon bank now 1057,25 *
*===============================
Braga u23 2-0 Maritimo u23 goals Portugal 79min
Over 2,5 goals ft @2,10
bet 3,50 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 10, 2022)

*Braga u23 loose.. 
============================
Ajman 2-1 Al Wahda corners UAE 49min
Over 7,5 corners ft @2,00
bet 7 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 10, 2022)

*Ajman 4-7 Al Wahda *
*Woon bank now 1060,75 *
*===========================
Super Nova 0-2 Riga Latvia goals 35min
Over 2,5 goals ht @2,15
bet 3,50 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 10, 2022)

*Super Nova loose.. 
==========================
NAC 0-0 ADO Den Haag Holland corners 7min
Over 4 asian corner ht @2,20
bet 7 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 10, 2022)

*NAC loose.. 
======================
Aston Villa 1-1 Liverpool goals England 27min
Over 2,5 goals ht @2,00
bet 14 (step 3)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 10, 2022)

*Aston Villa loose.. 
=======================
Barcelona 0-2 Celta corners  26min
Over 4 asian corner ht @2,40
bet 28 (step 4)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 10, 2022)

*Barcelona 1-4 Celta
Woon bank now 1075,45 
=============================
Dundee 2-1 Hibernian Scotland goals 79min
Over 3,5 goals ft @2,30
bet 3,50 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 10, 2022)

*Dundee 3-1 Hibernian goals*
*Wonn bank now 1080,00 *
*================================
El Zamalek 5-5 Enppi Egypt corners 81min
Over 11,5 corner ft @2,00
bet 3,50 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 10, 2022)

*El Zamalek 7-5 Enppi *
*Wooon bank now 1083,50 *
*===========================
Bednarska 1-0 Victoria Warsawa goals 84min
Over 1,5 goals ft @2,50
bet 3,50 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 10, 2022)

*Bednarska looose.. 
====================
America MG 2-0 CSA corners Brazil 26min
Over 4 asian corner ht @2,10
bet 7 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 11, 2022)

*America MG loose.. 
=========================
Kochi United 0-0 Veertien goals Japan 27min
Over 0,5 goals ht @2,50
bet 14 (step 3)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 11, 2022)

*Kochi United looose.. 
=========================
 Athletico Go u20 w 0-0 Cuaiba w u20  Brazi goals 25min
Over 0,5 goals ht @2,20
bet 28 (step 4)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 11, 2022)

*Athletico Go w u20 loose.. 
============================
Gremio Novo u20 2-0 Votuporaguense u20 goals Brazil 80min
Over 2,5 goals ft @2,00
bet 60 (step 5)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 11, 2022)

*Gremio novo u20 loose.. 
==========================
Sonderjske 0-0 Nordseland Denmark goals 35min
Over 0,5 goals ht @3,00  
bet 130 (step 6)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 11, 2022)

*Sonderjske loose.. 
=====================
PAOK 0-1 Aris Greece goals 76min
Over 1,5 goals ft @2,30
bet 270 (step 7)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 11, 2022)

*PAOK Loose.. 
========================
AEK Athens 2-0 Giannina goals
Over 3,5 goals ft @2,10
bet 550 (step 8)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 11, 2022)

*AEK Athens loose.. 
===============================
Wolverhampton 5-2 Man City corners England
Over 11 asian corner ft @2,10
bet 1100 (step 9)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 11, 2022)

*Wolverhampton loose 
=======================
Barnechea 5-8 Dep. Iquqie Chile corners 83min
Over 14 asian corners @2,10
bet 2200 (step 9)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 11, 2022)

*Barnechea 7-8 Dep. Iquiqie *
*Wooon bank now 1176,00 *
*===============================
Union Magdalena 2-1 America de Cali Columbia goals 57min
Over 4 asian goals @2,00
bet 3,50 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 11, 2022)

*Union Magdalena loose.. 
================================
Olimpia Asuncion 0-0 Sol de America Paraguay goals 33min
Over 0,5 goals ht @2,50
bet 7 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 12, 2022)

*Olimpia Asuncion loose... 
===========================
Nove Mesto u19 0-4 Castkovice u19 Slovakia goals 73min
Over 5 asian goals ft @2,10
bet 14 (step 3)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 12, 2022)

*Novo Mesto u19 loose.. 
==========================
Emirates Club u21 5-3 Al Itihad u21 corners UAE  79min
Over 9,5 corner ft @2,20
bet 28 (step 4)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 12, 2022)

*Emirates Club u21 loose.. 
=========================
Inter II 0-2 VG62  Finland corners 31min
Over 3,5 corner ht @2,30
bet 60 (step 5)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 12, 2022)

*Inter II loose.. 
======================
KuPS 2-1 Haka Finland corners  64min
Over 6 asian corner ft @2,10
bet 130 (step 6)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 12, 2022)

*KuPS Void...
====================
Lingby 0-0 Hvidorve Denmark goals 38min
Over 0,5 goals ht @3,50
bet 130 (step 6)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 12, 2022)

*Lingby loose.. 
=======================
Urquiza res 1-0 Ituzaingo res Argentina corners 24min
Over 3 asian corner ht @2,10
bet 270 (step 7)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 12, 2022)

*Urquiza res void ... 
========================
U  Craiova 5-4  Sepsi Romania corners 57min
Over 13 asian corner ft @2,10
bet 270 (step 7)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 13, 2022)

*U Craiova void .. 
==============================
Chivas Guadalajara 4-3 Atlas Mexico corners 86min
Over  8 asian corner ft @2,10
bet 270 (step 7)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 13, 2022)

*Chivas Guadalajara void .. 
===============================
Tlemcen u21 1-0 Chelghoum u21 Algeria goals 33min
Over 1,5 goals ht @2,75
bet 270 (step 7)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 13, 2022)

*Tlemcen u21 loose., 
===========================
Dornbirn 1913 0-0 Vorwarts Austria goals 12min
Over 1 asian goal ht @2,10
bet 550 (step 8)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 15, 2022)

*Dornbrin 1-1 Vorwarts *
*Woonn bank now 1268,50 *
*==================================
Gwangju 0-0 Ansan Greeners corners Korea 13min
Over  3 asian corner ht @2,00
bet 4 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 15, 2022)

*Gwangju .. void 
======================
Hajduk Split u19 1-0 Loko Zagreb u19 goals 33min
Over 1,5 goals ht @2,50
bet  4 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 15, 2022)

*Hajduk Split u19 loose.. 
==================================
Chungnam 0-0 Bucheon corners Korea 15min
Over 2,5 corner ht @2,00
bet 8 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 15, 2022)

*Chungnam loose.. 
============================
Napoli u19 1-0 Verona u19 corners Italy 31min
Over 2,5 corner ht @2,10
bet 16 (step 3)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 15, 2022)

*Napoli u19 loose.. 
=========================
Alcoron 5-7 Las Palmas corners Spain 81min
Over 13,5 corner ft @2,20
bet 32 (step 4)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 15, 2022)

*Alcoron 7-7 Las Palmas
Woon bank now 1278,50 
=============================
Sporting Gijon 3-2 Girona corners Spain 25min
Over 7,5 corner ht @2,20
bet 4 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 15, 2022)

*Sporting Gijon loose.. 
===========================
Nurnberg 9-2 Schalke corners 80min
Over 12,5 corner ft @2,00
bet 8 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 15, 2022)

*Nurnberg 10-3 Schalke*
*Woon bank now 1282,50 *
*=============================
Cska Sofia 0-1 Levski Sofia goals 66min
Over 1,5 goals ft @2,10
bet 4 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 15, 2022)

*Cska Sofia loose.. 
==========================
Milan 0-0 Atalanta goals Italy 22min
Over 0,5 goals  ht @2,00
bet 8 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 15, 2022)

*Milan loose.. 
================================
Stjarnan 2-0 Valur corners Iceland 38min
Over 3 asian corner ht @2,30
bet 16 (step 3)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 15, 2022)

*Stjarnan void... 
=========================
Guimaraes 2-0 Gil Vicente Portugal goals 65min
Over 3 asian goals ft @2,00
bet 16 (step 3)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 15, 2022)

*Guimaraes 5-0 Gil Vicente *
*Woon bank now 1286,50 *
*===============================
Orense 2-0 Emelec Ecuador goals 78min
Over 2,5 goals ft @2,40
bet 4 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 16, 2022)

*Orense loose.. 
===================
Cimarrones 1-0 Coras Mexico goals 81min
Over 1,5 goals ft @2,20
bet 8 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 16, 2022)

*Cimarrones losee 
===============================
Hadiya 0-0 Ehiopia goals 0min
Over 1 asian goals ht @2,15
bet 16 (step 3)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 16, 2022)

*Hadiya void.. 
======================
Caykur Rizespor u19 1-3 Sivasspor u19 corners Turkey 45+
Over 9 asian corner ft @2,10
bet 16 (step 3)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 16, 2022)

*Rizespor u19 .. loose 
============================
Jhapa 0-1 Raniban Nepal goals 77min
Over 1,5 goals ft @2,20
bet 32 (step 4)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 16, 2022)

*Jhapa loose 
=====================
Noah 2-3 Noaravank Armenia goals 53min
Over 6,5 goals ft @2,10
bet 70 (step 5)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 16, 2022)

*Noan looose 
===========================
Trabzon 0-1 Bayburt Turkey goals 84min
Over 1,5 goals ft  @2,90
bet 150 (step 6)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 16, 2022)

*Trabzon 0-2 Bayburt *
*Woon bank now 1440,50 *
*=================================
Lula 0-0 Medelin Columbia goals 79min
Over 0,5 goals ft @2,10
bet 4 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 16, 2022)

*Lula 1-0 Medelin 
Woon bank now 1444,90 
=========================
Koper 3-2 Ramojie Slovenia corners 69min
Over 8 asian corner ft @2,00
bet 4 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 16, 2022)

*Koper loose 
==========================
Bodo 0-1 Tromso Norway goals 82min
Over 1,5 goals ft @2,60
bet 8 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 16, 2022)

*Bodo 1-1 Tromso *
*Woon bank now 1453,70 *
*===============================
Diffa El 1-2 Ittihad Tanger Morocco goals 72min
Over 3,5 goals ft @2,00
bet 4 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 16, 2022)

*Diffa El 2-2 Ittihad Tanger 
Woon bank now 1457,70 
===========================
Oviedo 1-2 Real Zaragoza Spain goals 26min
Over 3,5 goals ht @2,10
bet 4 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 16, 2022)

*Oviedo 2-3 Real Zaragoza *
*Woon bank now 1462,10 *
*=================================
Atl. Carioca 0-1 Belford Brazil goals 83min
Over 1,5 goals ft @2,50
bet 4 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 16, 2022)

*Atl Carioca looose 
=======================
Smoua 2-0 El Masey Egypt goals 75min
Over 2,5 goals ft @2,00
bet 8 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 16, 2022)

*Smouha 2-1 El Masry*
*Woon bank now 1466,10 *
*=============================
HUSA Agadir 7-1 Safi Morocco corners 79min
Over 9,5 corner ft @2,00
bet 4 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 17, 2022)

*HUSA Agadir loose.. 
============================
Addis Ababa 2-0 Dire Dawa corners Ethiopia 6min
Over 5,5 corner ht @2,00
bet 8 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 17, 2022)

*Addis Ababa 5-1 Dire Dawa*
*Wooon bank now 1470,10 *
*=============================
Jeonnam 1-2 Anyang corners Korea 35min
Over 4 asian corner ht @2,10
bet 5 (step 1)

Great individual strategies and tips only with us, if you want to get ahead and grow, come and visit us. Good luck everyone!
If you have any questions , ask them here or on the website. we work individually with a personal strategy for anyone who decides to trust us long term.
We start a new cycle in a few days, hurry to sign up.*
*www.smartbet247.com*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 17, 2022)

*Jeonnam void...
===========================
Daejon Hana 0-2 Busan Park goals Korea 52min
Over 3,5 goals ft @2,10
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 17, 2022)

*Daejon Hana 4-3 Busan Park *
*Woon bank now 1475,60 *
*=========================
 Murdoch Univ 0-0 Ashfield Australia goals 67min
Over 1 asian goals ft @2,00
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 17, 2022)

*Murdoch Univ void .. 
=========================
Puerto Nuevo res 0-1 Lujan res Argentina goals  27min
Over 1,5 goals ht @2,10
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 17, 2022)

*Puerto Nuevo res loose.. 
================================
Sacachispas res 0-0 Almagro res Argentina goals 27min
Over 0,5 goals ht @2,00
bet 10 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 17, 2022)

*Sacachispas 0-1 Almagro res 
Woon bnak now 1480,60 
===============================
Almirante Brown res 1-1 Chacarita res Argentina goals
Over 3,5 goals ft @2,00
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 18, 2022)

*Almirante Brown res loose 
==============================
Khangarid 0-0 Khans Kuns goals Mongolia
Over 2 asian goals ht @2,00
bet 10 (step 2)*


----------



## ken (May 18, 2022)

Hello, which book do you use? Why are many of these bets voided?


----------



## smartbet247com (May 18, 2022)

*Khangarid 0-3 Khans Kuns
Wooon bank now 1485,60 
===================================
Thailand w 1-0 Philipines w goals 34min
Over 1,5 goals ht @3,00
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 18, 2022)

bet365 sir , we have to choose bets with void options for giving life for strategy and systems,


----------



## smartbet247com (May 18, 2022)

*Thailand w loose 
==================================
Maitland 0-0 Lampton Australia goals 16min
Over 1 asian goals ht @2,00
bet 10 (step 2)

Great individual strategies and tips only with us, if you want to get ahead and grow, come and visit us. Good luck everyone!
If you have any questions , ask them here or on the website. we work individually with a personal strategy for anyone who decides to trust us long term.
We start a new cycle in a few days, hurry to sign up.*
*www.smartbet247.com*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 18, 2022)

*Maitland 3-0 Lambton *
*Woon bank now 1490,60 *
*=========================
 Defence Force 1-0 Fasil Ethiopia corners 16min
Over 3,5 corner ht @2,00
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 18, 2022)

*Defence Force 3-2 Fasil *
*Woon bank now 1495,60 *
*==============================
Gamba Osaka 0-3 Kashima Japan corners
Over 7,5 corner ft @2,00
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 18, 2022)

*Gamba Osaka loose 
=================================
Mandurah 1-0 Inglewood Australia goals 62min
Over 2 asian goals ft @2,20
bet 10 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 18, 2022)

*Mandurah void .. 
=========================
Confianca u20 0-1 Frei u20 Brazil goals  36min
Over 1,5 goals ht @3,00
bet 10 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 18, 2022)

*Confianca u20 loose 
=========================
 Slovacko 2-4 Sparta Prague corners 56min
Over 10 asian corner ft @2,00
bet 20 (step 3)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 19, 2022)

*Slovacko looose.. 
==============================
Philadelphia 0-0 Miami FC USA Goals 36min
Over 0,5 goals ht @2,80
bet 40 (step 4)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 19, 2022)

*Philadelphia loose.. 
=============================
CRB 0-0 Londrina 0min Brazil corners
Over 4,5 corner ht @2,10
bet 100 (step 5)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 19, 2022)

*CRB Looose 
====================
Athletic 0-1 Deren Mongolia corners 9min
Over 5 asian corner ht @2,10
bet 225 (step 6)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 19, 2022)

*Athletic void ..
========================
Kahranmanmaras w 0-0 Erzincan w Turkey goals 24min
Over 1 asian goals ht @2,20
bet 225 (step 6)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 19, 2022)

*Kahranmanmaras w void
==========================
Sagamihara 0-0 YSCC Japan goals
Over 1 asian goals ht @2,10
bet 225 (step 6)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 19, 2022)

*Sagamihara loose 
========================
Csikserizada u19 1-0 Sepsi u19 Romania goals 69min
Over 2 asian goals ft @2,10
bet 450 (step 7)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 19, 2022)

*Csikserizada u19 loose 
======================
Belgrano res 0-0 Atlante res Argentina goals 22min
Over 0,5 goals ht @2,10
bet 900 (step 8)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 19, 2022)

*Belgrano res 0-2 Atlante res *
*Woon bank now 1635,60 *
*============================
Cska Sofia 0-0 Botev Plovdiv goals Bulgaria
Over 1 asian goals ht @2,00
bet 5 (step 1)
Great individual strategies and tips only with us, if you want to get ahead and grow, come and visit us. Good luck everyone!
If you have any questions , ask them here or on the website. we work individually with a personal strategy for anyone who decides to trust us long term.
We start a new cycle in a few days, hurry to sign up.*
*www.smartbet247.com*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 19, 2022)

*Cska Sofia loose 
=========================
Hertha Berlin 2-2 Hamburg Germany corners 63min
Over 7,5 corner ft @2,00
bet 10 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 19, 2022)

*Hertha Berlin looose 
===============================
Utrecht 5-2 Vitesse corners 70min
Over 9,5 coner ft @2,10
bet 20 (step 3)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 19, 2022)

*Utrecht 10-4 Vitesse 
Woon bank now 1642,60 
===============================
Waterhouse 1-1 Violette goals 30min
Over 2,5 goals ht @2,10
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 19, 2022)

*Waterhouse looose 
===========================
Villa Nova 0-0 Chapocoense Brazil goals 13min
Over 0,5 goals ht @2,00
bet 10 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 20, 2022)

*Villa Nova loose 
============================
Dep Cali 4-0 Always Ready corners Libertadores ht
Over 8,5 corner ft @2,00
bet 20 (step 3)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 21, 2022)

*Deportivo Cali 8-2 Always*
*Wooon bank now 1647,60 *
*===================================
Sagan Tosu 0-0 Kawasaki goals Japan 63min
Over 1 asian goals ft @2,70
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 21, 2022)

*Sagan Tosu loose 
============================
Altay u19 1-1 Kasimpasa u19 corners Turkey 31min
Over 3,5 corner ht @2,00
bet 10 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 21, 2022)

*Altay u19 loose 
====================
Brasov 0-0 Politehnica Romania goals 60min
Over  1 asian goals ft @2,10
bet 20 (step 3)*


----------



## Eva (May 21, 2022)

ken said:


> Hello, which book do you use? Why are many of these bets voided?


Hello there! The same story with my odds 
Don't know, maybe it's better to try some well-known and reputable bookie like WH?
Look, how much pros they've got








						William Hill Sports Betting Review 2022- Tested & Rated ✅ | TBS
					

This bookie is a Juggernaut that doesn't fail! Check out our unbiased review of William Hill's sports betting site and grab your amazing sign up offer!




					www.top-betting-sites.co.uk


----------



## smartbet247com (May 21, 2022)

*Brasov void
==========================
Ruch Chorzow u19 1-1 Miedz u19 poland goals 68min
Over 3 asian goals ft @2,10
bet 20 (step 3)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 21, 2022)

*Ruch Chorzow u19 void 
============================
Sonderyske u19 1-2 Esbjerg u19 Denmark goals 62min
Over 4,5 goals ft @2,15
bet 20 (step 3)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 21, 2022)

*Sonderjske loose 
========================
Brno u19 2-1 Viktoria Plzen u19 goals Czhezch 79min
Over 3,5 goals ft @2,10
bet 40 (step 4)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 21, 2022)

*Brno u19 loose 
======================
Concordia 2-1 Chindia Romania goals 75min
Over 3,5 goals ft @2,40
bet 100 (step 5)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 21, 2022)

*Concordia loose 
==========================
Sunderland 1-0 Wycombe corners  31min
Over 2,5 corner ht @2,10
bet 225 (step 6)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 21, 2022)

*Sunderland looose 
============================
FC Eindhoven 0-2 Ado Den Haag Holland goals 27min
Over 2,5 goals ht @2,25
bet 450 (step 7)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 22, 2022)

*FC Eindhoven loose 
========================
Rockdale u20 0-1 Blactown city Australia goals 14min
Over 2 asian goals ht @2,10
bet 900 (step 8)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 22, 2022)

*Kataller Toyama 1-0 Fujieda Japan goals
Over 2,5 goals ft @2,10
bet 1800 (step 9)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 22, 2022)

*Jeju United 2-3 Suwon Korea corners 55min
Over 8,5 corner ft @3,00 
bet 1800(step 9)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 22, 2022)

*FK Blansko 1-4 Hanacka Slavia Czeczch goals 76min
Over 5,5 goals ft @3,10
bet 1800 (step 9)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 22, 2022)

*FK Blansko 1-5 Hanacka Slavia*
*Woon bank now 1787,60 *
*================================
Nitra u19 0-0 Dukla Banska Slovakia goals 54min 
Over 1,5 goals  ft @2,00
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 22, 2022)

*Nitra u19 loose 
=======================
 Athletic Bilbao u19 1-1 Real Sociedad u19 goals Spain
Over 3,5 goals ft @2,10
bet 10 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 22, 2022)

*Athletic Bilbao u19 loose 
===========================
Stomil Olsztun 1-5 Puczcza Poland corners  56min
Over 10,5 corner ft @2,10
bet 20 (step 3)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 22, 2022)

*Stomil Olsztun looose 
==========================
Grazer 0-2 Lafniz Austria corners 23min
Over 4,5 corner ht @2,10
bet 40 (step 4)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 22, 2022)

*Grazer loose 
=====================
Zeljeznicar 3-4 Siroki Brjieg  Bosnia corners 66min
Over 10 asian corner ft @2,10
bet 100 (step 5)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 22, 2022)

*Zeljeznicar loose 
=====================
Arsenal 4-1 Everton goals England 68min
Over 6 asian goals ft @2,30
bet 225 (step 6)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 22, 2022)

*Arsenal void .. 
==========================
Brugge 3-1 Anderlecht corners Belgium 32min
Over 5,5 corner ht @2,10
bet 225 (step 6)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 22, 2022)

*Brugge looose 
=====================
Inter Milan 7-1 Sampdoria corners Italy 56min
Over 12 asian corner ft @2,10
bet 450 (step 7)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 22, 2022)

*Inter Milan loose 
============================
Sevilla 0-0 Athletic Bilbao goals 20min
Over 0,5 goals ht @2,10
bet 900 (step 8)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 22, 2022)

*Valur 0-2 Vikingur Iceland goals 82min
Over 2,5 goals ft @3,20
bet 900 (step 8)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 23, 2022)

*Valur 1-3 Vikingur *
*Woon bank now 2107,60 *
*=============================
The cycle was successfully completed, we risked a lot at times , but it paid off quickly , we are ready for new adventures and profits! Good luck to all.*


----------



## ken (May 25, 2022)

Eva said:


> Hello there! The same story with my odds
> Don't know, maybe it's better to try some well-known and reputable bookie like WH?
> Look, how much pros they've got
> 
> ...


Sadly, my country is restricted. I tried using bet-ibc agent to open orbitx or pinnacle. Do you think using the vpn will allow me to bet on WH from Iran?


----------



## Eva (May 26, 2022)

ken said:


> Sadly, my country is restricted. I tried using bet-ibc agent to open orbitx or pinnacle. Do you think using the vpn will allow me to bet on WH from Iran?


Yeah, using a vpn will definitely help you  I think you can use any one, but it is better that you get not a free app


----------



## ken (May 26, 2022)

Eva said:


> Yeah, using a vpn will definitely help you  I think you can use any one, but it is better that you get not a free app


Okay, I will try this and let you know.


----------

